# TurboTax free for us slackers?



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

So I'm preparing to do my taxes just now about a month late. I know, I'm a horrible slacker.

Anyway, I'm hoping someone here can answer this for me since Uber support seems completely ignorant and unhelpful about it.

Does the Uber offer of free TurboTax Self Employed still stand for us late filers?

At this link, it still looks like Uber is offering the service for free:



https://drivers.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/forms










But when I click the link it brings me to TurboTax where it doesn't look like any sort of discount has been applied. I can "Start for Free" but it looks pretty clear I'll have to cough up *$120* if I want to actually file.

I've googled this and followed the various advice I've found (mostly clearing cache/cookies, signing out of TT, etc.) Nothing worked. I've also scoured all my old emails from Uber and Lyft to see if I could find any info about free tax filing, but didn't find anything.

Do these free tax filing offers still apply in 2021? Am I no longer eligible because I waited too long? Is there some sort of trick I don't know about for unlocking the offer?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The offer expired when the taxes were due, you snooze, you lose. Gotta pay the $120


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

NicFit said:


> The offer expired when the taxes were due, you snooze, you lose. Gotta pay the $120


I am prepared to accept that. But are you sure that's how it works? I couldn't find any email about the offer, either the initial one or any sort of warning that it would expire. And the link is still sitting there front and center on the tax info page like it's still good.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Check with the IRS website and see if free filing is still available via Turbo Tax. If all else fails, you can always file a paper return. Costs you nothing.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> I am prepared to accept that. But are you sure that's how it works? I couldn't find any email about the offer, either the initial one or any sort of warning that it would expire. And the link is still sitting there front and center on the tax info page like it's still good.


I am sure, when I accepted the offer it said it was good until the filing date, I took notice to that so it was one more reason to file my taxes on time


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TurboTax Deluxe retails for around $50 and has everything you need to file as an independent contractor, including Schedules C and SE. You don’t need their Home and Business, Premier, etc versions if you are doing gig work like ride share or food delivery.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> So I'm preparing to do my taxes just now about a month late. I know, I'm a horrible slacker.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping someone here can answer this for me since Uber support seems completely ignorant and unhelpful about it.
> 
> ...


Had this happen when I went to file mine so I went and hunted down the fine print.

The offer expired on tax day, the original tax day in April, not the extended one the Government gave us this year. I'm in Texas so we didn't even have to file ours until June because of the snowpocalypse.

So yep, ended up paying full price this year.

P.S. I believe the fine print can be found underneath the pic of the outrageously happy driver you took the screen shot of.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You usually get both state and federal for free if you file by the end of whatever they provide. Usually it is the end of February. From that point up until the tax deadline, you get state for free that have to pay federal. Now I don't know if things have changed but that's how it used to be. You could always go through the process and then transfer the info over to the paper form and mail it in. At least everything will be done for you. All you have to do is transfer the info over. I'm not sure they allow you to print without filing but if they do, you could just print it and mail it in.🤷‍♀️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Use Credit Karma, its free and does all the forms you need.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

$120 for Turbo Tax Self Employed is way over priced. For that money you could get TT Home and Business! There are a lot of lower priced options for filing as several have recommended.

Don't pay $120 for that, it's a rip off. The bigger issue right now would be do you have all your 1099 information you need. That gets a little harder to get by waiting this long if you don't already have it.


----------

